

Kindle for Android Is Coming  - sound
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2010/05/18/18readwriteweb-kindle-for-android-is-coming-24445.html

======
hexis
It is, in some ways, a small things, but I'm really looking forward to the
integrated Kindle book store in the android app. As far as I understand, Apple
wants a 30% cut of in-app purchases, which caused Amazon to not add an
integrated book store in the iPhone Kindle app. I think little things like
this can add up to a lot of convenience over time and over many apps.

~~~
Tichy
Couldn't Amazon have built an integrated book store linked to the Amazon
account, rather than to the iTunes account? Or is that kind of think also
forbidden on iPhones? So basically all e-commerce apps would be out?

~~~
hexis
I'm not an expert on this, but I believe that Apple's App Store agreement
mandates that in-app purchases go through Apple.

------
ydant
This has been pretty obviously coming for a while, since Amazon has been
talking about their upcoming Android tablet and its Kindle support. Still,
it's great to see that this is a) still coming and b) not going to be
restricted arbitrarily to a single tablet.

This, combined with the Notion Ink Adam whatever tablet (due sometime this
lifetime) will definitely push me to drop the "real" Kindle.

*Edit: I was thinking of the Dell Mini 5 (aka Streak) tablet with the Amazon partnership, actually. So not an official Amazon tablet, but effectively the same as far as content apps.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Are you saying Amazon has announced an Android-based tablet computer? That
would be pretty huge and I've never heard about it. Got any links? I tried to
Google it and got lots of android tablets for sale at Amazon, plus stories
about the Kindle app on Android.

~~~
ydant
Ok, I had to look back and see if I could substantiate that claim. It's not
quite like I remembered it - my apologies for being a bit misleading. Here's
one link to details:

[http://androidandme.com/2010/03/phones/hands-on-as-new-
dell-...](http://androidandme.com/2010/03/phones/hands-on-as-new-dell-
mini-5-details-leak-amazon-deal-new-colors-new-name/)

So it's the Dell Mini 5, not Amazon's. But the content deal with Amazon is big
news.

------
Tichy
I wonder, does Kindle for non-Kindles also run Kindle apps? I just tried to
search for Kindle Apps on Amazon, which was a bit difficult (as some books
also have "games" in their title). It seems apps are just mingled with the
books - maybe apps basically are books? So they should work?

------
adelevie
Finally!

